# Schwinn Typhoon.....Value



## LilJimmy (May 22, 2021)

Not familiar with a "Typhoon" I think it a Pre StingRay ?? Value is ?? Neighbors asking $200?
Any help appreciated...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 22, 2021)

LilJimmy said:


> Not familiar with a "Typhoon" I think it a Pre StingRay ?? Value is ?? Neighbors asking $200?
> Any help appreciated...
> 
> View attachment 1416675




$200 is high unless mint. Made before, during  and after Stingray. The same frame as the Stingray junior. Love the green older rear reflector , chain guard and crank sprocket. Could be early '60s. Need a serial number to tell for sure. Not sure what  bike sales are like by you but $150 is probably max for that one around here.


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 22, 2021)

You should buy it so you and your kid can have matching rides.   lol


----------



## Robert Troub (May 22, 2021)

$200.00 is a tad high......


----------



## LilJimmy (May 22, 2021)

Lol...ya go good with my D3's..Plural...


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2021)

The Campus Green 20" Typhoons started out in 1969. I agree with what was said about the pricing.


----------



## Robert Troub (May 22, 2021)

Although it would be a nice Stingray Jr build....value in the fenders and seat, add a banana seat and sissy bar...... either way a cool little bike......


----------



## phantom (May 22, 2021)

Tell your neighbor the starting price is meaningless, it's the ending price that's important.  I would be all in at $125


----------



## LilJimmy (May 22, 2021)

phantom said:


> Tell your neighbor the starting price is meaningless, it's the ending price that's important.  I would be all in at $125



Standing offer $100  .... Thxzzz Everyone


----------

